# eindeutiger Namensraum



## p-flash (29. Aug 2005)

Hi,

habt ihr eine Idee für einen eindeutigen Namensraum?  Meine Internet-Adresse ist p-creations.com, da ist sowas wie com.p_creations irgendwie blöd, wegen dem unterstrich. Was könnte man noch so nehmen?

Danke.

p-flash


----------



## Sky (29. Aug 2005)

Es müsste korrekt "com.pcreations" lauten. "com.pCreations" wäre aber eine denkbare Alternative.


----------



## p-flash (29. Aug 2005)

Hmm...aber diese Domain kann ja von jemand anders besetzt werden. 

p-flash


----------



## Sky (29. Aug 2005)

p-flash hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm...aber diese Domain kann ja von jemand anders besetzt werden.


darauf kommt es aber überhaupt gar nicht an... das wäre nur relevant, wenn ihr beide Sourcen hättet und darin ggfls. gleiche Klassennamen.

btw.: com.p_creations hat das gleiche Problem.


----------



## p-flash (29. Aug 2005)

Stimmt. Schade ist nur, dass man an den Namen meines packages nicht die Internet-Adresse (so leicht) findet, aber dafür sind ja die kommentare da. com.pcreations gefällt mir auf jeden fall mehr. Danke.

p-flash


----------



## AlArenal (29. Aug 2005)

Package-Namen haben auch rein gar nichts mit Domainnamen zu tun... Ich bekomme auch auf Teufel-.com-raus nicht www.alexander-langer.de als KFZ-Kennzeichen zugelassen.....


----------



## p-flash (29. Aug 2005)

Das stimmt schon, aber ich wollte das man anhand des packages auch erkennt, wer der Autor ist, was ja eigentlich quatsch ist. Mein "Problem" ist halt, dass ich nicht weiß wie lange ich das mit p-creations behalten will, und wollte hat von anfang an einen (eindeutigen) Namen, den ich auch weiterverwenden kann, wenn ich nichts mehr mit p-creations am hut habe. zb com.nachname...

p-flash


----------



## Sky (29. Aug 2005)

p-flash hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn ich nichts mehr mit p-creations am hut habe. zb com.nachname...


Auch das steht Dir frei...


----------



## na-oma (7. Sep 2005)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Package-Namen haben auch rein gar nichts mit Domainnamen zu tun... Ich bekomme auch auf Teufel-.com-raus nicht www.alexander-langer.de als KFZ-Kennzeichen zugelassen.....



und ob...laut sun:

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/jls/second_edition/html/packages.doc.html#40169

ich hab das bisher in 2 oder 3 java büchern von 3 die ich (bisher in Teilen) gelesen habe gesehen, also is das sicher nen quasi-standard


dein package müsste laut sun com.p_creations heissen, wie du schon oben geschrieben hast. sicher macht das nix, wenn du im kleinen stil programmierst, allerdings, wenn du den code verkaufen willst oder ähnliches, solltest du dich an diese konventionen halten(oder dir ne einfachere domain zulegen  )


----------

